# how many quarts for 2001 Altima?



## dmcrane (Aug 6, 2004)

I have a Haynes book that states 10 quarts but I had one of these books before that was way off on the transmission fluid. Couldn't find it in the owner's manual. Hopefully, one of you can double check this for me. thanks.

edit: whoops, sorry - automatic transmission.


----------

